# dateien freigegeben - zugriff nicht möglich



## paraphan (16. November 2002)

hallo,
habe auf meinem laptop eben windows 2000 installiert.
wenn ich nun ordner freigeben, um mit meinem desktop-rechner
darauf zuzugreifen, kommt immer die meldung, ich solle
ein passwort eingeben.
das einzige passwort, das ich festgelegt habe, ist das, mit
dem ich mich anmelde - und mit dem kann ich nicht af den ordner
zugreifen. falls es hilf: auf dem desktop ist xp installiert.

ich komm einfach nicht mehr weiter...hilfe!


----------



## Kaprolactam (16. November 2002)

Hast du denn auch einen Benutzer für deinen Win98-Rechner auf dem Laptop angelegt? Der muß so heißen wie der Windows-Anmeldeldename auf dem Rechner mit dem du auf das 2k-System zugreifen willst. Das ist eine Eigenheit der alten nicht-NT-Systeme, bei denen kann man nicht unter einem anderen Benutzernamen auf freigegebene Ressourcen zugreifen.

/Kapro


----------

